# Blastocyst FET



## patropi (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,

Thought I'd share my story. I remember all happy ending stories made me feel better and keep on going, so I hope this helps all readers to hang on to their dreams!

IFV#1 wasn't going well (only 3 eggs seemed to be growing). I decided to keep trying and in the end got 10 eggs. 9 fertilized, 8 really good qualty. Was advised to wait for blastos (really scarry but would to it again 100 times, it's worth it).

Got 3 Blastos, 1 transferred & 2 frozen.

Acupuncture detected pregnancy. Period late but BFN. I miscarried. 

At this stage I stopped coming here, in fact I didn't see much of the world. Felt lost and you might know the feeling.

Anyway, got my act together and went for IVF#2.

Acupuncture detected pregnancy again, 1 hour after transfer and this time got BFY! 

I remember hearing things about Frozen Blastos not good. From what I hear, it's slightly more difficult to tell the good from the bad, but the thing is, they're all good, anyway!
Also, they thawed blasto early so they could monitor development. in fact Embriologyst told me that it had already grown.

If I could advise people on what I did that helped. Certainly acupuncture was the best spent money ever. To hear 1 hour after the transfer that your baby is growing safelly inside you and to hear the same thing every week by the acupunturist, is priceless (I'm poor after that but I have a baby growing inside me!).

the try to relax thing... I know it's hard but I had a routine. A simple one... On monday I had massage (ask your hubby or a friend to be the therepyst!). On Tuesday I tried to go out with a friend. On Wed I had a spa (buble bath with home facial). on Thursdays acupuncture. and the weekend there's always something on!
So, those where simple things that I did that made me feel good and somehow relaxed.

One important thing I learned is always keep warm. specially ankles and belly. I walk around with a hot water bottle when at home and no more short tops for me.

Also I came across a charity called foresight (g**gle "foresight fertility") which helps "infertile couples" to conceive naturally. Amusing stories, worht a read.

Good luck to all I hope this helps & cheer you up! 

Love from Patropi & baby!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Thanks Patropi 

Congratulations and have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Emmaxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Patropi
Thanks for sharing your story honey, and a huge congratulations!!

Wow I didnt know that acupuncture could detect pregnancy like that! Definitely worth a go on my next tx

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!  

Great news !! 

Can I just ask, how did your acupuncturist detect pregnancy ?  I have had acu on/off for over a year now...and although not through ivf, I did through both fets (in 2ww of 2nd now)...my acupuncturist is well qualified (actually teaches it at college !!) and has sound experience with fertility and ivf etc but said he wouldn't ever say whether someone pregnant or not...he explained it can be detected through strong pulses but that usually not detected until several weeks along...just interested in what & how yours detected it ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## patropi (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Will be praying for you here!

My acu said not all acu can feel it. 
In fact it's indeed some change on the pulse as you mentioned.
On the FET I had acu with another specialist shortly after transfer (as my regular acu was off that day) and she couldn't feel the pulse. Not all acu can. 
The next morning went to see my regular acu & she could feel it straight away.
Dunnno how she does it, but she said with all confidence that she felt the pregnant pulse and she can also tell the sex of the baby 40 days after conception. Though she always guesses it b4 then!
Don't worry if your acu can't feel it, but I guess if anyone is about to look for someone perhaps it's an idea to find someone who specialises in fertility and can tell really soon.

good luck darling!

baci,
Patropi


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

Apologies for confusing people but I originally posted this in the peer support area but think it is probably better here.

I haven't done anything since March '06 when I had a bfn following a medicated fet. Went to new clinic where they suggested trying to grow remaining 5 frozen embryos to blastocysts. At the time was happy to go ahead but more than 6 months on all sorts of questions are coming into my head: 
1. Is it madness to do this at 43 - am I just asking for trouble? 
2. I want to take as few/little drugs as possible - I always overeact and hated the hrt stuff last time
3. What do people know about the process and probability of success
4. Nothing wrong with me but although one successful pregnancy under my belt, the last 3 transfers (one fresh and 2 frozen have failed)
5. What questions to I ask the clinic?

Many thanks to anyone who can spare the time and their experience?

All the best and good luck to you all,

Gisela it probably belongs in FET. Sorry


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've replied to your same question on the Peer Support board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80562.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## dasiy (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all, 

My 5 remaining 2-cell embies are being defrosted this week and we're going to try to have a blastocyst transfer ... I'm a bit nervous as there are only 5 and this seems quite a risky strategy? But we've had fresh ICSI fail with 'perfect' grade 1 embies and then a natural FET fail so we want to find out if letting them develop further will shed any light on things. It's all-or-nothing, though, as it will mean using up all the remaining frosties. 

Anyone else defrosted 2-day embies and let them develop to blastocysts? Would love to hear your stories ... good or bad ...

Dasiy x


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Daisy

I'm on Day One   of 2WW having just done a natural FET. We thawed 9 frosties in the hope of getting a couple of blasts and yes I was initially nervous about doing that too. BUT when it came to it there were 2 embys that were clearly still developing on day 3 and the rest had stopped so the Lister recommended putting them back then. They will only take your embys to blasto if it's not clear which two are the best. If it is they may recommend that you transfer them back earlier. Why don't you talk to your cons and ask what the plan would be given that kind of scenario, perhaps that'll make you feel less nervous.

Good luck    
Clo XX


----------



## dasiy (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Clo, 

Thanks for your reply. Good luck with your cycle! It's the hard part, now, isn't it, waiting...

Yes, I've asked about what could happen in that kind of scenario but you're always reliant on them giving you all the info aren't you! It sounds like the Lister were on the ball, so I just hope my clinic will be too. 

At least you know you've got the very best embies on board, now - finger's crossed for you!

Dasiy x


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

You just make sure your clinic's on the ball - that's what you're paying them for! Don't forget that. 

All the very best
Clo


----------



## dasiy (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Charlotte, 

How did you get on today? Hope all went well. 

Dasiy x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone had 3 day embies frozen then defrosted and grown on to blasto?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya ......

I had my embies frozen defrosted & taken to blasts ..resulted in my 13 week old twins !! ......

GOOD LUCK

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope congratulations on your lovely twins  

Kara-i have zygotes which will be coming out the freezer the week after next and taken to blast, if they dont look good they will take some day 2's out and if they arent any good i have some days 3's 14 embies in total to play with so im hoping i get at least one or two decent blasts   

Good luck   
Emmaxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've just replied to someone else re blastocysts...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99626.0

There's several threads discussing blastocyst FET, here's a few I found but if you do your own search using the search option you may find some interesting posts...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87949.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88840.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80569.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow i have read all your post

mine were frozen at 8 cell day 3 and were prefect when frozen

may opt for blasto if all survive

my clinic don'ty usually do this but they may be willing to give it a go


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so girls

what do you think?

should i push for this with 4 snow babies?

please help i have follow up on thursday


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Can i just ask, what does the blascocyst stage mean? I'm doing the fet at the moment and I'm due to have my embies put back on Friday the 10th august and i wanted to know what this meant as a lot of people do it? Can anyone help?


----------



## adri1972 (Jan 15, 2006)

Blastocyst are embryos that have survived in the lab until the 5th or 6th day after EC. They are stronger and they have 50-100 cells and they are supossed to have more chances to implant but not many embryos in vitro can reach this stage , it's a sort of selection. 
Take care


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

When an embryologist chooses embryos at day 2 or 3, they don't really know which are chromosomally normal and will develop through blastocyst stage and implant. They try to pick the best, based on no of cells and lack of fragmentation etc. If there are not a huge no of embryos, then there is usually no doubt which have the best chance. Approx 1/3 embryos have the potential to continue.

But if you have a LOT of embryos to choose from, cultivating them to day 5/6 and blast stage means some will stop developing and so the ones that are left "standing" have a higher chance of continuing - though some people think there are embryos that would do better in the womb than the dish. 

There's also an issue that a day 2/3 embryo is actually supposed to be in the tube and not the womb, while an embryo usually becomes a blast as it reaches the womb. 

Higher success rates with blast reflect mostly the fact that it's used where there are many embryos, hence likley to be more of good quality.


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I hope you are right I have two blasts waititng for me.

But if they are stronger why do so many fail?

Dawn


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

bump


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

By the time you reach et, if your embryos are blasts, you have a much higher chance of success. But not guaranteed .. 50% depends on embryo quality, 50% lining. Abd I think I read that something like 1/2 blasts continue on, on average.


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

We had nine blasts.  Four expandings blasts, which have already been used resulting in a successful pregnancy.  The remaining five are early blasts and one hatching blast.  Does anyone know what this means?  Obviously the best have already been used, but do I have a good chance with the remaining frozen blasts.

Soulcyster


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Soulcyster, here's some info on blastocysts for you. I'd say you always have a very good chance with blastocysts provided that they survive the thaw.

http://www.stanfordivf.org/pictures_embryo.html

All the best,

She
xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Could somebody please explain to me why some people have their embrios transfered at blasocyst stage and others don't, when i had my last ivf this was'nt even discussed but now that we're going to have fet i'd like to know our best options.
                                                thanks ladies Helen x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

purely depends on how many embryos you have and your clinic


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi hun, was going to post on our thread and ask you directly but did'nt want to interupt the hair colouring chat as everyone seems to be having fun with it. lol

I still don't get it though (nice but dim again ) What do they do at our clinic cos my ivf embies went back in after 2 days, is it different with FET and i had 9 frozen.


----------



## acuna (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I hadn't heard of blastocyst until after my egg collection. My clinic suggested it as I had 14 embroys and they all looked good. So they decided to go for blasts and monitor them daily. The risk is that none survive which is why they will only take to blasts if you have quite a few eggs of a good quality. I was lucky I got 5 blasts. I had one implanted but it did not work. I went on to have a frozen transfer and had two blasts put in one graded 1AA (the best you can get) the second 2BA (still very good) and that didn't work either.



I am about to have NHS cycle and I will be hoping to go for Blastocyst again if embryologists advise us to. I think it's about survival of the fittest.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Different clinics have different protocols - some don't have the facilities to take to blastocyst, and some can't freeze blasts - so even if they took them to blast, they would then have to waste leftover ones.

Some aren't good enough quality, and i'm sure there's lots of other reasons.

if there are plenty of embies, then it is worth taking to blast to see which the front runners really are, and get the strongest put back. (those that don't make it to blast owuld have had less chance of making it in the uterus).  If there aren't many, or aren't good quality, the best thing to do is to get them back inside as quick as poss -it really is the best place for them!

Good luck with your fET hun. xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As the other lovely ladies have already mentioned, different clinics have varying opinions and procedures when it comes to a blastocyst transfer.  As there are risks involved with taking embryos to blastocyst stage at 5 days old, many clinics will want you to have a minimum number of top quality embryos.

An embryo is ready to start implanting at blastocyst stage when they're around 5/6 days old....but to culture them to this phase in laborotary conditions may risk losing some, if not all, of the embryos....some are better off in natural environment of womb rather than a culture medium in petri dish !

Our clinic will only take embryos to blasto if you have at least 6 good grade embies on day 3 following EC.  We always get lots of eggs and embies but have only managed to get to blasto transfer once, which was our most recent IVF.

Some clinics/consultants/embryologists are also more experienced at culturing the embies to this stage as it means putting them into another "special" medium from day 3 onwards.

We've actually got 6 frozen embryos from our 2nd IVF (3 grade 1's and 3 grade 1-2's, frozen day 3) and have been advised to thaw all and try and take them to blastocyst.

If you can get a blasto transfer then your chances of conception are improved because they're at just the right stage of development to implant but also, up until that stage under natural conception, the embie(s) would be in the fallopian tube so if put back in womb at 5/6 days old then right development phase and womb more receptive (if that makes sense).

If you didn't have many embies with your fresh IVFs and again with FET, this could be why it's not been mentioned to you previously....but perhaps worth discussing with your consultant for their professional advise and opinions.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

heley

there is a question thread up on the clinic board if you even wana ask anything


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have one Frozen Blastocyst waiting for me.

Very worried incase it doesn't thaw and then I will have no transfer I am going to try my best to have a natural FET.

Any positive stories I would Love to hear them please

Much Appeciated 

Spinny xxx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

didn't want to read and dash

we had 2 blasts frozen and they both thawed successfully on tuesday and were transferred. so, although we haven't got our BFP yet (  thinking) we have completed the 1st step successfully.

hope you have the same luck with your thawing. when are you going for treatment?


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for relpy hun and good luck with your FET hun 

I have to have 2 more periods then I can start!

I notice you are with care in nottingham. I am thinking of moving to Care in Manchester  are they good?  I am with the Womens in Liverpool at the moment but they don't do any immune tests but care do so probably go there next!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

CARE Nottingham have been fantastic. We were with London Women's Cllinic before we moved up North and CARE are far far better. Obviously I don't know about CARE Manchester though.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

spinny - i only have 1 blast too. i should be thawing within 2-3 weeks time. have u had ur cycle yet? how r u getting on??

xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Berry I am due to start tx for FET in May I only had failed icsi cylce in February so I need to have 2 more periods before I can start FET!

Good luck hun I will be praying it works for you!

Keep me posted hun!     Are you having a medicated cycle?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Spinny1 - thanks hun, i'm praying it works... but i have a bad feeling about it. (however i do hope i'm wrong... i dont often hope for that lol) Yeah i'm having a medicated FET i'm on day 12 of D/R on my failed ICSI in December i was on short protocol so i didn't  really know what 2 expect. Its been ok, just a few sore heads and a bit moody lol nothing i cant handle. I'll keep u updated during my cycle. Take care xxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I had natural FET with 2 frozen blasts, they both survived the the thaw and I now have my little girl    I was extremely doubtful that it would work for me following my BFN with a fresh blast but it does work!

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey spinny me old pal !!!!!!!! We had 2 blasts go throught the thaw and im now 34 weeks preg ...... Just preying this time works for you ....

love and luck, daisy xxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Daisy-May my dear friend you give me confidence hun, how are you?xxx

Snowdrop thanks for reply hun your daughter is beautiful xxx

Berry how did your baselins scan go hun? hope all is well xxx

I am just waiting for af!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well the big thaw is 2morrow morning! and i am so so so so so so nervous!!!! i'll b on 2 let u all know how i got on and if my 1 little baby blast is a fighter... i really hope so


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Berry wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow hunny   

I will be thinking of you lots xxx pleae let me know!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi All, Jus to let you all know I am off to the hospital today at 2.30pm to have my ET - embryiologist took them to blastocyst dont know yet how many made it- there were 7, so hoping I can get 2 transferred today.....am nervous but excited also, dreading the 2ww but cant wait for it either - ho the feelings we get!  Anyone out there at same stage or similar to me?  Good luck to all reading this, and any stories are much appreciated xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey twizzy,

I'm just waiting on my thaw result (should get in within the nxt 10-15 mins) i only have 1 blast to be thawed so if it dosnt survive its over for me xxx best of luck to you xxx


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Sending you loads and loads of luck!!!!! Fingers crosssed not long to wait xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you both lots and lots of luck.  Sending you loads of    and   .

Ells


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm now pupo as our 1 blast survived the thaw. i'm just hoping it is strong enough to stay with me


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,woul really love an answer on this.

I had 2 blasts transfered today,one grade 1 and one grade 1-2. They were only thawed for a few hours and I was told that when put back they still had to absorb moisture and 'fill out' to their full size. From what ive read it seems most blasts are left for longer before transferred??

Any advice,info would be so appreciated

Hopestar


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi hun

Im not really sure about it but i wouldnt think the clinic would transfer them if they werent hopeful. saying that my embryologist told me that with blasts they know after 20-30 minutes if they have survived. He said that they 'pop' back into shape! the plan with me is to defrost them 1 by 1 until they get a good one and he said they will start 3hrs before im booked in just incase they get to the 4th one. So i presume this is just what some clinics do with blasts

keep believing hunny


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies why not ask the embryologist on the FF thread, Best of luck
L x


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi Karen,
Thank you so much,at least now I feel its the norm and they must have been ok!!When is your ET?We had to have 4 defrosted to get 2. I really hope this is your lucky cycle!
JJ,thanks for the tip.I tried that yesterday but you couldnt start a new topic,ill check it out again now

Best of luck to all
Hopestar


----------



## jude1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi
I had my first IVF in march (sadly bfn) and have 1 frozen blast from that cycle. I am currently having a natural FET and was wondering if anyone can tell me how long after my LH surge the clinic will transfer my embryo?

I seem to be getting conflicting info from my clinic so would love to know what experience others have had of blast FETs

Thanks
jude


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Jude,

I'm about to have my first ever natural FET (well, I will be if my lining behaves!) and my clinic said say you have your surge, you leave it a couple of days to mimic egg travelling down your tubes and would then put back 3 days later if transfering 3 day old embies and 5 days later if transfering blasts. Hope that helps rather than further confuses!!

Good luck with your FET  

Love Pinot xx


----------



## jude1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks pinot, thats a great help

Jude x x


----------



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

Had a transfer yesterday (natural cycle). Doc said that blastocyst only recovered to 65%, although that was completely normal, but doesn't sound good to me. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi ITQ

He might have meant it hadn't fully expanded yet- I know when our blasts were defrosted we got an initial call to say they had made it and then when we got there that they had fully expanded/were on their way. When they first defrost they are smaller

Good luck with this cycle

Livity K x


----------



## vicky141 (May 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a bit confused and hoping for some opinions. On my current IVF cycle only had two embryos fertilise and opted for SET because I am high risk of incompetent cervix. We wanted the other (a grade 2 6 cell on day 3) frozen, but the consultant and embryologist were insistent that we should have it taken to blast and then frozen if it made it because then it would be in with a much better chance. They told us that 70% of embryos make it to blast and so there was a 70% chance of it being frozen on day 5 whereas only 60% of day 3 embies survive the thaw so statistically they made it look as if that was our best option. 

I got a call yesterday saying that it had made it to blast but was not good enough quality to freeze as it was a grade 3 and they only freeze 1's and 2's (they never mentioned this before). 

I've been doing a bit of reseach and found a study that gives 30% pregnancy rates even with poor quality blasts so I feel it was in with a reasonable chance and has been wasted. Also, according to my research and contrary to the statisics they gave me, only 20/30% of embryos make it to blast in the first place - and if we's known that, we definitely would've had it frozen on day 3. 

I'm feeling a bit aggrieved - that I've been given misleading information and that the clinic's concern is with making their own statisics look good rather than giving us the best chance of success. 

I'm not sure whether I've lost my perspective and I'm blowing this out of proportion - should I complain or am I best just trying to forget about it?

Any advice / thoughts really appreciated! x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Vicky,

I am not surprised that you feel angry, I would to if I was in your shoes.  I can only tell you what my clinic's policy is and after spending a fair amount of time on these sites, I have a little knowledge.

Firstly like you have already said, I don't believe that the percentage of embryo's that get to blast is 70%, so I think he has mislead you there.  My clinic actually said that 2 and 3 day transfer's were a lot more common then blast transfers.  Also my clinic will only attempt getting to blast if you have 5 or more good grade embryo's.

I also had day 3 grade 2 and 3 embryo's frozen, however I am aware that clinic's do have different policies on this.  I am at the Oxford fertility unit and they have a really good FET success rate and they informed me that they only freeze embryo's that have a good chance of developing.  I would say he is correct on the 60% thaw rate for 3 day embies, as OFU said 50% to 70%. 

I am going for my FET this month and they have given me a 25% of pregnancy.  But to be honest, a FET is a fifth of the cost of a full IVF cycle, so for me, I feel like I have nothing to lose.

It may be worth giving them a call and perhaps now you have this knowledge, If you chose IVF again, then at least you know what you want.

Good luck and I hope you get a BFP.

Stacey
x


----------



## Sunnyday74 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Guys

I am new to this board but after 7 cyles ivf i have wonderful twin boys who are now 3 and a half, we are very lucky to have 14 frozen embryos which i am hoping to try a FET in january.  4 are day 3s and 10 are day 6 blastocysts My clinics plan is to defrost the 4 day 3s and see if they develop to blasts if not start defrosting the blastocysts i was very luckyon my 7th and last cycle to get 12 blasts from 17 eggs my worry is that the boys were day 5 blasts does anyone know if it effects anything that my frozen blasts were not frozen till day 6.  I am already starting to worry about everything..

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world xxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sunny - having 2 day 6    blasts myself, I was under the impression that as they've grown and survived to day 6 - they're super strong!  My clinic grows all embies to day 6.

 

Mini xx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Sunnyday

I am with Miniminx - if they have survived to day 6 they must be good.  Also clinic tend to have strict criteria about what they will freeze so they must have been good enough to freeze.

I had 1 blast frozen on day 6 at my last fresh cycle but I think that it because it was just a bit slower to develop (which is amusing as they started dividing very quickly at the beginning).  However they classifed it as a day 5 blast in terms of it stage of development.  I was very lucky that it also survived the thaw 100% last week and is now hopefully snuggling in and doing the biz!

Good luck


----------



## Sunnyday74 (Sep 10, 2011)

HI

Thank you so much for your replies, i thought i would find things bit easier with already being so lucky having my boys but i can already feel the nerves and worries starting.  I have booked a review in oct so can have a chat with consultant again just to confirm my medication will be exactly same as my last cycle that did the trick.

Wishing you all the luck in the world macgirl xxxxx

Thanks again x


----------



## Ladylea (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi I am also new to ff I was joined before I had my baby boy who's three now we had failed ICUs after 7 years of trying.. Colmid,weight loss metoformin  ! The works !! anyway we have three day 5/6 blasto on ice and am starting treatment Monday ( injections) to down ref and provea to start a fake period as I have pcos ( no natural cycle) and was wondering if anyone could giv me a bit of insight to how good they are . Will they survive etc and it's so true even with my miracle asleep upstairs I still want this as bad as my first go!! And am just as worried about everything !!!! Xxxx I wish everyone good luck !!!


----------



## Sunnyday74 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Ladylea

Hows your treatment going, i know what you mean about wanting it just as bad 2nd time round , i also feel the same and am also worrying about everything already .  I have a review consultation booked for end oct then we will hopefully go for it in jan time which seems ages away.  I really hope all going well for you and would love to hear about the thawing etc of your blasts wishing you all the luck in the world..


----------

